# Denver (0-3) at Philadelphia (3-2) Game Info: 7:00 pm EST Fri Nov 10, 2006



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

By SANTOSH VENKATARAMAN, STATS Senior Writer

The Denver Nuggets are the last NBA team still searching for a victory. 

They'll try to finally enter the win column when they open a three-game road trip against Allen Iverson and the Philadelphia 76ers at the Wachovia Center on Friday. 

Denver (0-3) has lost its first three games by a total of six points, with their latest defeat being perhaps the most costly. The Nuggets learned after a 109-107 loss to New York on Wednesday that forward Kenyon Martin will be out indefinitely after an MRI revealed loose cartilage in his left knee. 

"I won't be out the entire season, but I have no idea at this point," said Martin, who appeared in a career-low 56 games in 2005-06 after microfracture surgery on his left knee. 

He also has no idea how or when he got hurt. 

"That's the most frustrating thing," Martin said. "I have no clue. None whatsoever. How I did it or what day I did it." 

Eduardo Najera replaced Martin in the lineup in Wednesday's loss and finished with 12 points. 

"It's very difficult to lose him. He's been a leader and he sets the tone with his aggressive play and personality," Najera said. "It will take some time for us to adjust. 

"I think that Martin is irreplaceable, but combined all our big guys can do a pretty good job." 

The Nuggets are deep at power forward this season with the addition of former No. 1 overall pick Joe Smith on the roster. 

The Nuggets blew a 91-79 lead with eight minutes remaining in Wednesday's loss to continue a disturbing pattern. They also wasted a nine-point lead with five minutes left in a season-opening 96-95 loss at the Los Angeles Clippers last Thursday and a seven-point lead in the fourth quarter of a 112-109 loss to Minnesota in the home opener the next night. 

The lone bright spot was Carmelo Anthony's highest scoring output of the season. Anthony scored 37 points and made 15-of-18 free throws after managing only six trips to the line in the Nuggets' first two games. 

Denver is allowing 105.7 points per game -- one of the worst marks in the NBA -- and will have to try to find a way to slow down Iverson. 

He leads the NBA with 31.4 points per game and had another big game Wednesday in a 106-104 loss at Toronto. Iverson finished with 35 points and 10 assists, but the Sixers lost their second straight. 

Philadelphia shot 49 percent and outrebounded Toronto 53-45. 

"That is the most frustrating part. We shoot 50 percent and they shoot 40 percent. We outrebound them and still lose by two," Iverson said. "That's tough and it's hard to say anything negative about us, or our performance, but when it is all said and done they got the win." 

Forward Chris Webber is off to a slow start for the Sixers, averaging 10.0 points on 34 percent shooting. Webber averaged 20.2 points last season -- the 10th time he's averaged at least 20 points. 

Philadelphia and Denver split their two meetings last season, with the visiting team winning each time. The Sixers have won four of the last six matchups at home.



I think we can take this one....Lets not let the Nuggets get they're first victory on us :cheers:


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

I think Webber will have a big game today


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

oh yea, and camby WILL have a huge reboundin game against us


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Griddy said:


> I think Webber will have a big game today



This is what I think of Webber



Webber :rocket:


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> This is what I think of Webber
> 
> 
> 
> Webber :rocket:


I hope they trade him.
I hate this system.


I tried.
Dalembert was ****in' doublin outside this whole game leavin Camby in the paint.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

smh @ Willie Green bum *** missin that wide open three to tie the game


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

damn, Philly now 3-3, what the hell has happened? I just noticed that Korver had more points than AI, maybe AI is really trying to make his teammates better but in the process picked up a few losses...


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> damn, Philly now 3-3, what the hell has happened? I just noticed that Korver had more points than AI, maybe AI is really trying to make his teammates better but in the process picked up a few losses...



wrong.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The Sixers are exactly where they were at this point in the season last year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Can anyone who saw the game tell what happened?


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Can anyone who saw the game tell what happened?



To many damn turnovers. 8 in the first quater. 15 by halftime. We ended up with 21 turnovers. It seemed like everytime we tie the game back up. We'd have 2 t.o. in a row and they would go back up on us. They also owned the paint with screens and movement. I think at halftime they had like 34 points in the paint already. Webber is just to damn slow. I'm not blaming all the points in the paint on him but Geez the joker :curse: can't move. Damn what he brings to the table he just gets his azz ate up on moving players all they do is move without the ball and our paint is wide open. I even blame the Toronto loss on Webber because if he any legs he could have ran up on Bosh when he almost fell outa bounds instead of sitting his dumb *** at the three point line and letting Bosh come up and then try to contest him. I know what Webber brings but I think a sorry as PF would be better than that slow fuk. I just hate Webber man. AND YES I WAS ONE OF THE IDIOTS THAT WANTED HIM. BOY WAS I WRONG. 
WEBBER :rocket:

With all that said we still had a chance to win it. We just turned it on to late and Green missed that wide open 3. I think A.I. should have just drove to the basket and tried to get 2 out of it. I dont think we needed the 3.


----------



## Griddy (Oct 16, 2006)

DieSlow69 said:


> To many damn turnovers. 8 in the first quater. 15 by halftime. We ended up with 21 turnovers. It seemed like everytime we tie the game back up. We'd have 2 t.o. in a row and they would go back up on us. They also owned the paint with screens and movement. I think at halftime they had like 34 points in the paint already. Webber is just to damn slow. I'm not blaming all the points in the paint on him but Geez the joker :curse: can't move. Damn what he brings to the table he just gets his azz ate up on moving players all they do is move without the ball and our paint is wide open. I even blame the Toronto loss on Webber because if he any legs he could have ran up on Bosh when he almost fell outa bounds instead of sitting his dumb *** at the three point line and letting Bosh come up and then try to contest him. I know what Webber brings but I think a sorry as PF would be better than that slow fuk. I just hate Webber man. AND YES I WAS ONE OF THE IDIOTS THAT WANTED HIM. BOY WAS I WRONG.
> WEBBER :rocket:
> 
> With all that said we still had a chance to win it. We just turned it on to late and Green missed that wide open 3. I think A.I. should have just drove to the basket and tried to get 2 out of it. I dont think we needed the 3.



LOL @ this.

I'm glad u fail to realize the problems that Dalemberts beings defensively.

Though he gets a great amount of blocks.

Do u no see the stupid decisions he makes?

Like runnin out the paint to double team and leaves the paint wide open for easy buckets every time.

Watch a game. Please, just watch Dalemberts decisions on defense. It's stupid. He has like no awareness out there


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Griddy said:


> LOL @ this.
> 
> I'm glad u fail to realize the problems that Dalemberts beings defensively.
> 
> ...



You think its Dalemberts falt. I think its Webbers. Webber is suppose to be the one doing the double teaming (If the lame joker could move). But since he can't move Dalambert has to patrol every damn place past the guards. Do you realize he has to make stupid decision sometimes cause he knows his damn PF can't guard or follow his own shadow. ARE U WATCHING THE SAME GAMES? Sammy faults are all offensively. Yeah sometimes he plays to aggressive defensively but if he had a damn PF that could move. He could guard the paint and stay were a CENTER is suppose to stay. On his man guarding the easy lay-ups and paint points. BUT Webbers moving ability makes everyone make quick decisions because they know Webber is not gonna move. Webber is killing this team on defense dude! :curse:

DO you notice the defense intesity when Hunter and Dalmbert play as a combo. Yeah it hurts us offensively but on defense they hardly ever get any points in the paint or easy baskets when the two of them are in there. Yeah i know we can't keep playing them together because of the 2nd team we need someone to play center. But I'm saying if we just had a PF that could move and rebound 
DAMN A WEBBER :rocket:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Let me change the topic right quick..

Iguodala's back to only taking two shots a game? What's it going to take for this guy to be a threat offensively? I'm starting to think this is just who he is.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Griddy said:


> LOL @ this.
> 
> I'm glad u fail to realize the problems that Dalemberts beings defensively.
> 
> ...


I agree with Die hear man, from what Ive watched this season and I will say I didnt catch this game until we were down 13 and then made the big comeback, everything your blaming Sammy for is things he has to do bc Webber just isnt doing what he is suppose to be doing. If Webber was any bit of a post presence Sammy would to be allowed to jump out and double bc Webber would be able to cover his back downlow. But since Webber is so lack luster on defense downlow, yes he can come up with some rebounds but as for defending lets not even try to fool our selves he doesnt intimidate anyone. So since Webber cant be a presence on D downlow he should be the one jumping up for double teams but he just doesnt get up there forcing Sammy to go up, which he has to do or wed get burned by wide open jumpers all day long, which happened to us last year. I understand Webbers your boy but dont blame his problems on someone whos actually shown HUGE IMPROVEMENT this year. Sammy showed he has actually worked this offseason to get better, and from what I watched hasnt given ANYONE the right to say anything bad about him yet.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Let me ask you another thing, Did you see the play when we were making our comeback, and boykins drove for that wide-open lane to the bucket and then at the last second decided to pass and threw it away out of bounds? Do you know why that even happend? 

It was because Sammy came over at the last second to go for a block and he got nervous and panicked and threw it away, that is what Sammy is bringing to this defense right now. Along with the improvement of his rebounding, I love his defense on this team right now.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Sammy showed he has actually worked this offseason to get better, and from what I watched hasnt given ANYONE the right to say anything bad about him yet.



Just wanna say that......Sammy does deserve some props for how he has improved this season. Yeah I know it's early in the season and I have a way to go before I'm pissed at him. But on the real he has improved this season. His offense is terrible yeah :biggrin: But he is a defensive beast. Damn Griddy give him his props. If it wasn't for C-dubb he would have the paint on smash........




Coatesvillain said:


> Let me change the topic right quick..
> 
> Iguodala's back to only taking two shots a game? What's it going to take for this guy to be a threat offensively? I'm starting to think this is just who he is.


Iggy's jumper looks better to me so far this season. Looks like he took a good amout of the offseason working on it. But damn a lot of the times he just passes the ball back to whoever. He needs to get more aggressive because the way his Jay has been falling, and the way his game looks he could be a threat. DAMN WAKE UP IGGY OR IS THIS ALL HE IS????? AND IS THIS ALL WE SHOULD EXPECT OF HIM????????


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> Iggy's jumper looks better to me so far this season. Looks like he took a good amout of the offseason working on it. But damn a lot of the times he just passes the ball back to whoever. He needs to get more aggressive because the way his Jay has been falling, and the way his game looks he could be a threat. DAMN WAKE UP IGGY OR IS THIS ALL HE IS????? AND IS THIS ALL WE SHOULD EXPECT OF HIM????????


I really think that they're going to have to try to move him around and see where they can get the most out of him. I really think they should put him at the 1 and drop Ollie back down to the bench. Keep Korver off the bench, simply have someone else start in the mold of Iavaroni (where a starter gets bench minutes).

Also from the little I've seen this season, I think Webber's not capable of playing PF anymore. If he's out there he needs to play Center, but the problem with that is obviously that he wasn't a shot blocking threat in his prime so he's definitely not one now with his lead filled knees. I really think he'd be better off in another situation as well, his inabilities on defense are well documented but you can't even cover up for his weaknesses defensively because there are others on the floor who's defense is just as week (namely Iverson).

You can emphasize defense till the next Philly team wins a championship, but it's not going to work if you have guys who simply aren't good (whether it's because they don't care, or are physically unable to play it well).

Also it's tough for Dalembert, and Hunter because the perimeter defense is so porous. I mean, it takes one dribble and the guy is from the perimeter and right in the paint and it's how they get into some foul trouble. They are getting a high number of blocks, but I think a lot of that is a sign of how terrible the team defense has been, should people be getting into the lane that easy? While it's great that Hunter and Dalembert are doing their job, the team needs to protect them in return.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Sammy is simply a force if he had a weak-side defender to help him out, that's where Steven Hunter comes in. If Chris Webber had a bit of mobility left and or some desire on the defensive end of the ball, we wouldn't have this problem. Everyone BUT WEBBER improved defensively.

DAMN WEBBER, DAMN WEBBER TO HELL!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Let me ask you another thing, Did you see the play when we were making our comeback, and boykins drove for that wide-open lane to the bucket and then at the last second decided to pass and threw it away out of bounds? Do you know why that even happend?


yes its because boykins is an idiot. and he sucks. as much as yall hate webber, we hate boykins more...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Sammy is simply a force if he had a weak-side defender to help him out, that's where Steven Hunter comes in. If Chris Webber had a bit of mobility left and or some desire on the defensive end of the ball, we wouldn't have this problem. Everyone BUT WEBBER improved defensively.
> 
> DAMN WEBBER, DAMN WEBBER TO HELL!


Sammy needs a weak-side defender to help him out? I'm confused.


----------

